# Shark Bite fittings



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I know this tends to be a topic for debate, but I'm just wondering what is everyone's thought on using these for a small job where cost of fittings is not an issue (vs cost of buying a crimper). Are they really solid, or has anyone actually seem them leak, or even burst off? I need to tap into a line so I'm thinking of getting a Shark Bite T connector as well as a shark bite valve for that other connection. Do they hold up well or am I at risk if I use them? 

I was reading and apparantly they are rated for use even in underground or otherwice inaccessible locations, so if that's the case then I assume they are rather solid and comparable to copper.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> I know this tends to be a topic for debate, but I'm just wondering what is everyone's thought on using these for a small job where cost of fittings is not an issue (vs cost of buying a crimper). Are they really solid, or has anyone actually seem them leak, or even burst off? I need to tap into a line so I'm thinking of getting a Shark Bite T connector as well as a shark bite valve for that other connection. Do they hold up well or am I at risk if I use them?
> 
> I was reading and apparantly they are rated for use even in underground or otherwice inaccessible locations, so if that's the case then I assume they are rather solid and comparable to copper.


 
I know I'll get reemed for saying this but, MY opinion of them is that while they may be approved for use here, there, and everywhere, they haven't proven the test of time yet. Copper has. Quest piping was the best thing since sliced bread in it's day until the class action suits. If you feel comfortable with using something that may end up being a dud later down the road, go ahead. I'm sure it'll last for a few years or more and when it goes bad, it'll be a simple fix. I would avoid putting it in an area that may cause damage. Everyone who likes Sharkbites will argue that 'they have been using push fittings for air lines and this-n-that for years' but water is a different animal. It's treated with all sorts of chemicals that WILL wear out the rubber o-rings in the Sharkbite and WILL make it leak. 
But, all of this is only MY opinion. I would get some practice soldering and run copper if it were me. It's really not that hard. PEX would be another option that would be the next best thing.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

What he ^ said x 2

Mark


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright #26, I do like how you acknowledge it is your opinion, and my opinion on this matter is different:I like those sharkbites and install them occasionally. If I have to make a tie in under a house, I use a sharkbite. I have two in my basement right now. You have a valid point about that quest, but I have often wondered what plumbers 30-40 years ago thought about this new-fangled copper water pipe. Imagine how flimsy and weak it looked compared to good old galvanized. But time has shown what works. 

I am assuming from the original post that he has pex in his house, because he is considering buying a crimper. DIY Homeowners are really in a pickle in these situations due to the expense of crimping tools. I would say use the sharkbite. My two cents!!


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes I'm talking about the pex shark bites, and not the ones for copper. The location I'm doing this in is where the furnace, water heater, and electrical panel are, so as far as damage it would not be THAT bad if it burst, but safety... yeah, lets shoot that one out the window. 

I may do more pex in the future, so I might just bite the bullet and buy the crimper and the proper fittings.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

broox said:


> Alright #26, I do like how you acknowledge it is your opinion, and my opinion on this matter is different:I like those sharkbites and install them occasionally. If I have to make a tie in under a house, I use a sharkbite. I have two in my basement right now. You have a valid point about that quest, but I have often wondered what plumbers 30-40 years ago thought about this new-fangled copper water pipe. Imagine how flimsy and weak it looked compared to good old galvanized. But time has shown what works.
> 
> I am assuming from the original post that he has pex in his house, because he is considering buying a crimper. DIY Homeowners are really in a pickle in these situations due to the expense of crimping tools. I would say use the sharkbite. My two cents!!


 
Not being argumentative but, copper has been used for water distribution in some way or other since almost 3000 years BC. It was introduced as water supply piping around the 1930's and has definitely proven the test of time. There are different variables that might make one reconsider the use of copper such as low pH in the water or overall poor water quality as is seen in most well systems. But, to compare copper, which is joined by essentially welding two pipes together, to a sharkbite, which is nothing more than a Chinese handcuff, isn't making much sense. While I say it's my opinion, I base my opinions on facts, not what would make my job easier. When sharkbites are around for more than 50 years, I may form a different opinion. I just prefer connections that don't rotate.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I too had a bad opinion of sharkbites, however I recently installed one to use as a disconnect for my water supply system and it worked very well. It has been on for over six months, no issues.

Just to echo the point about copper, my house (1959 construction) was done entirely in copper, and I had to replace all of it with PEX because my water is pretty acidic (untreated well water) and all of the copper sprang pinhole leaks. Not to mention that the fittings were 50/50 solder. The PEX worked pretty well, I used Wirsbo with an expansion tool, but now I hear that Wirsbo has been sued (apparently successfully) over the brass fittings that they sold as unions for their PEX. I understand they have leakage problems, similar perhaps to the Zurn lawsuit over brass PEX fittings.

And as for the test of time, well wooden pipes predate copper for sure, and I believe the Romans used lead pipe. Some feel the lead was the cause of their downfall. PEX has been in use in Europe for some fifty years, but perhaps it takes 500 years before a product is accepted. Maybe by 2050 sharkbites will be considered legit.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd use these instead of sharkbites. The tool runs about 40 bucks, give or take. One tool for multiple ring sizes. Images came from pexuniverse.com


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> I'd use these instead of sharkbites. The tool runs about 40 bucks, give or take. One tool for multiple ring sizes. Images came from pexuniverse.com


How do those rings compare to the copper crimp rings for reliability?

As far as the sharkbites go, I have a few of them in my house and haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

TheEplumber said:


> I'd use these instead of sharkbites. The tool runs about 40 bucks, give or take. One tool for multiple ring sizes. Images came from pexuniverse.com


 I am not a plumber but that is the tool I used to build my cabin. That is the way to go the crimper is affordable and the rings are a little more expensive but the biggest thing going for them is you need very little room to get the crimper on them so they work great in tight spots and I had no leaks. Which for a hack plumber is a great thing in a three bathroom "cabin".


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

I use shark bites every once in awhile. They are great for remodels when you cut the hot and cold pipes in a remodel and want to cap them really fast. It is a great thing. I see them holding up for a very long time. I still hard pipe most things in just to much thought in trying to make everything solid. I hate when I go to turn off a valve and the whole damn thing spins. 

I had a customer use shark bites in his bathroom he remodeled. I said that is good. We talked some more and he used a shark bite with the threaded end for his tub spout. We both laughed and cut it off and I fixed it real quick. Just know how to use them.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

TheEplumber said:


> I'd use these instead of sharkbites. The tool runs about 40 bucks, give or take. One tool for multiple ring sizes. Images came from pexuniverse.com


Is that similar or same as this?

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

Does it work with the regular waterline fittings? also how do things like valves work? I don't see any valves other then sharkbite ones.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> Is that similar or same as this?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber
> 
> Does it work with the regular waterline fittings? also how do things like valves work? I don't see any valves other then sharkbite ones.


They appear to be very similar. Can't really be sure from the picture. They should work on pex fittings and valves. They have a ratchet action when you cinch down the ring. Very easy to use. Don't confuse the these rings with the cheap lightweight ones used for irrigation piping though. They are different.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

cool good to know.... ended up going with the sharkbites given the size of this project. Basically, two fittings. Well three... I forgot to buy a termination cap, but not even sure if there is such thing as that, is there? Basically I will T off an existing pex run with a sharkbite T fitting, then at the end of the run I will have a sharkbite ball valve, a bit of pipe, then it needs to just end. I then tap into that with a vampire tap provided with my humidifier. The ball valve will be to act as the shut off for the humidifier.

At some point when I decide to start a big project I will probably go ahead and buy the $200 crimper for the Waterline fittings as those seem to be the most commonly found fittings, and probably better then sharkbite.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> cool good to know.... ended up going with the sharkbites given the size of this project. Basically, two fittings. Well three... I forgot to buy a termination cap, but not even sure if there is such thing as that, is there? Basically I will T off an existing pex run with a sharkbite T fitting, then at the end of the run I will have a sharkbite ball valve, a bit of pipe, then it needs to just end. I then tap into that with a vampire tap provided with my humidifier. The ball valve will be to act as the shut off for the humidifier.
> 
> At some point when I decide to start a big project I will probably go ahead and buy the $200 crimper for the Waterline fittings as those seem to be the most commonly found fittings, and probably better then sharkbite.


Definitely don't use a saddle valve on PEX (or anything else for that matter) I don't understand why they even sell those because they aren't even code compliant. But, it's your house.....


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Is there a better way I could hook the humidifier? It is a small tube, kinda like an IV tube, I doubt they make any kind of fitting to go from 1/2 to that. I'm actually kinda skeptical about that saddle tap myself but figured if they sell it it must be safe... but guess I can't always assume. If I use it I will just turn the ball valve enough to provide a bit of flow so even if something goes wrong I wont have over 100PSI of water spewing everywhere, just a bit of a stream leaking straight down on the cement, being the worse case scenario. But if there is a better way I much prefer to go that route, just have no idea what and if I can even get it here.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> Is there a better way I could hook the humidifier? It is a small tube, kinda like an IV tube, I doubt they make any kind of fitting to go from 1/2 to that. I'm actually kinda skeptical about that saddle tap myself but figured if they sell it it must be safe... but guess I can't always assume. If I use it I will just turn the ball valve enough to provide a bit of flow so even if something goes wrong I wont have over 100PSI of water spewing everywhere, just a bit of a stream leaking straight down on the cement, being the worse case scenario. But if there is a better way I much prefer to go that route, just have no idea what and if I can even get it here.











This is a sharkbite angle stop. Goes from 1/2'' to 3/8''. You can use a piece of 3/8'' copper (about 6'' or so) and get a 3/8'' x 1/4'' compression union to connect to the humidifier tubing. (humidifier tubing would be the 1/4'' plastic line that came with it) make sure to use the plastic ferrell and the brass stiffener on the compression connection to the plastic tube.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

By the way, sharkbites are for pex, copper, and cpvc. And you can use all 3 together on the same fitting if you want. It may be easier to connect the sharkbite tee to your pex and run cpvc over to the humidifier w/ a ball valve and a cpvc 1/4'' compression stop. You'll have an easier time finding cpvc angle or straight stops than you will the sharkbite ones.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/5...ves/straight-sharkbite-stop-valve-667743.aspx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll take a look tomorrow when I go back to HD to see what they have as far as stops. Did not figure the humidifier tube was a standard size and that they made valves for that.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

It's the same size as an icemaker line.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool so if that's the case it should be a fairly common fitting then.

Now if I can't find a sharkbite one, I might just go with copper - always wanted to learn to solder pipe, maybe I'll take the oportunity to learn now. What is the best way to go from pex to copper, if I end up needing that? I guess I can use the sharkbite coupler on copper, but wondering if there's a better way. That's just if I can't find a sharkbite version of the converter.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Squirrel,

In your original post you asked if anyone had ever seen a Sharkbite leak. Yes I have. Some one (a well advertised plumbing franchise) had used a Sharknite Tee on copper pipe to install a expansion tank above a water heater. The weight of the expansion tank was putting stress on the tee and it had a slow leak. I removed the Sharkbite and the pipe was fully inserted into the fitting. I reinstalled but it still leaked. Removed Sharkbite and installed a copper sweat tee.

Not that I think the real issue was the Sharbite but the way it was installed.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> What is the best way to go from pex to copper, if I end up needing that?


They sell brass fittings to adapt from copper to pex. Be sure to intall supports for both the copper pipe and the pex tubing to prevent sidewards pressure/tension on the fitting.

HRG


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

rjniles said:


> Squirrel,
> 
> In your original post you asked if anyone had ever seen a Sharkbite leak. Yes I have. Some one (a well advertised plumbing franchise) had used a Sharknite Tee on copper pipe to install a expansion tank above a water heater. The weight of the expansion tank was putting stress on the tee and it had a slow leak. I removed the Sharkbite and the pipe was fully inserted into the fitting. I reinstalled but it still leaked. Removed Sharkbite and installed a copper sweat tee.
> 
> Not that I think the real issue was the Sharbite but the way it was installed.


I could see that happen, though without any sideways pressure, they're usually fine right? When I tap into my line I will make sure there is not too much pressure making the pipe want to bend at the fitting. 

Also a slow leak is not the end of the world (though it can still be a problem depending where it is), it's a sudden let go, that I'm more worried about. 

I managed to find a 1/2 to 1/4 fitting at HD, so I will use that. It's similar concept as shark bite, but think I have to actually twist it.


----------



## beech (Feb 8, 2009)

*shark bite fittings*

ONce you install a shark bite fitting can you rotate it, without compromising the connection, to better align the pex going to the other fitting? Thanks.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, you can.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> I could see that happen, though without any sideways pressure, they're usually fine right? When I tap into my line I will make sure there is not too much pressure making the pipe want to bend at the fitting.
> 
> Also a slow leak is not the end of the world (though it can still be a problem depending where it is), it's a sudden let go, that I'm more worried about.
> 
> I managed to find a 1/2 to 1/4 fitting at HD, so I will use that. It's similar concept as shark bite, but think I have to actually twist it.


One thing I've always wondered about regarding using sharkbite fittings on PEX "hot" water lines. PEX tubing expands and contracts "much more" than copper pipes. So with the daily contraction to ambient temperature when hot water is not used, to maximum expansion when hot water is used, how long will sharkbite fittings on PEX "hot" water lines remain leak free?

HRG


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Squirrel said:


> Yes I'm talking about the pex shark bites, and not the ones for copper.


:huh:

Pex and copper have the same O.D. you can use the same sharkbite fitting on both types of piping.

:whistling2:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Did not know that at the time, but yeah it looks like they are compatible. Figured the ends were made different. Somehow, I would not really trust them on copper though... but seems to be what my contractor used for the kitchen, so guess it is accepted. I did not figure the teeth would be able to actually dig in solid enough into copper.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

> Pex and copper have the same O.D. you can use the same sharkbite fitting on both types of piping.


Yes, that's true. One thing to remember however is that you should use the stiffeners that come in the sharkbite fitting package ONLY with pex. I've heard, but never witnessed, that it can cause leaks when used with copper.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Squirrel said:


> Did not know that at the time, but yeah it looks like they are compatible. Figured the ends were made different. Somehow, I would not really trust them on copper though... but seems to be what my contractor used for the kitchen, so guess it is accepted. I did not figure the teeth would be able to actually dig in solid enough into copper.


The new PRO-PRESS fitting system for copper utilizes a similar function for it's fittings.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't used shark-bite fittings with Pex, but I have used them with copper. Two years going and no problems at all. :thumbsup:


----------

